# MERPG Rules



## David Pence (May 2, 2005)

I've been asked to address the topic of 'rules' for the RPG fora.

The only rules I'm concerned with are the same ones I've always asked members to conduct themselves by.

1. No personal attacks.
2. No foul language.

That being said, I understand that these RPG fora will need to have some special rules enacted to ensure fair game play and to keep these fora free from distracting posts and threads.

These I'll leave to the moderators and members to work out. One rule I'll add is that no member be denied access to these fora. Members participating in RP should conduct themselves accordingly of course.

I'm sure that Scatha and his fellow MERPG veterans will be able to add some valued input into RPG rules of conduct.

Let's not get to legalistic though. These fora are for fun and games after all.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 4, 2005)

*A few guidelines...*

...to make everyone's role playing experience more enjoyable. 
 

1. Players needn't ask for permission to start a new RP. Also, both lighthearted and serious RPGs are welcome. Having said that, please keep in mind that spam will not be tolerated. Put some thought and creativity into your posts.

2. Game starters are allowed to make their RPG '_invitation only'._

3. RPing in these halls is solely restricted to Tolkien's Middle-Earth.

4. If a player's failure to post holds back the story for a certain length of time (and this should be decided by the thread starter), then the creator of the RPG may have the right to use their character (in as minimal a way as possible) in order to allow the game to continue.

5. In dealing with other members of the RPG forum always remember the following: common courtesy and common sense. Flaming is not welcome in the RPG forums, nor anywhere else on TTF - if you have a problem bring it to a member of the staff.

6. The gamesmaster has the final say when it comes to the creative direction of the story, though if you feel you are being treated unfairly feel free to bring the issue up with one of the RP moderators.

Thank you

(These are the rules that were extant in the previous RPG fora. I think they'll do just fine here as well.)


----------



## Scatha (May 5, 2005)

On MERPG we had a code of chivalry, listed on the forums, that reflected what you can and cannot do in your post in regards to other people's characters. Can we have this returned here?


----------



## Halasían (Feb 7, 2011)

Scatha said:


> On MERPG we had a code of chivalry, listed on the forums, that reflected what you can and cannot do in your post in regards to other people's characters. Can we have this returned here?


 
This is a good idea. Where may this code be found?


----------

